
Show HN: [WebGL Demo] Indirect Lighting Using Reflective Shadow Maps - erkaman
https://erkaman.github.io/webgl-rsm/webgl-rsm.html
======
erkaman
Hello, I'm the writer of this demo. Because this is WebGL, this demo may or
may not run, so here([https://github.com/Erkaman/webgl-
rsm](https://github.com/Erkaman/webgl-rsm)) you can see an image of what it
should look like.

This is an implementation of Indirect Lighting using Reflective Shadow
Maps([http://www.klayge.org/material/3_12/GI/rsm.pdf](http://www.klayge.org/material/3_12/GI/rsm.pdf)).
This technique results in some nice color bleeding effects, which can be seen
in the red glow on Lucy(statue) and the blue glow on the cute rabbit. This is
light that has bounced from the colored walls.

The implementation details can be found in the repo:
[https://github.com/Erkaman/webgl-rsm#implementation-
details](https://github.com/Erkaman/webgl-rsm#implementation-details)

